
Ask HN: Is there such a thing as a WiFi keyboard driver for Linux? - quezzle
I’m wanting to talk to Linux via WiFi and send commands to some sort of keyboard driver.<p>The goal is to have a keyboard for example on a smartphone display but it’s connected to Linux via WiFi.<p>Not Bluetooth.<p>Does such a thing exist?
======
simonblack
Wouldn't an SSH app be doing the same thing?

Once you're using wifi you're using the Internet's TCP/IP protocols anyway.

